
Flexport (YC W14) Secures $1bn Funding Led by Softbank Vision Fund - jakarta
https://www.flexport.com/blog/flexport-secures-usd1-billion-in-funding-led-by-softbank-vision-fund
======
randomacct3847
$1bil for $3.2b post money valuation (2.2 pre) seems like a lot of dilution?
Or am I wrong in thinking that?

